# NK killer cells



## Kelly42 (Jan 28, 2006)

I have had a number of m/cs all at week 5-6.
Before we go on the DE route I want to check out my bloods  

Can anyone recommend where I can go to get my NK cells looked at?
Have found Dr ******* but is there anyone/ anywhere else? 
Has anyone been to Dr *******?

Thanks - I know someone will be able to point me in the right direction
Kelly x


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi
I had mine checked at The Lister.

Good Luck 

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## Kelly42 (Jan 28, 2006)

thanks for the reply Jo.
Did you self refer or were you already being treated there?
Thanks
Kelly


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

I phoned and referred myself, they were very happy with this 

Here is the link to The Lister 

http://www.ivf.org.uk/

Love Jo
x x

/links


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

HI I went to Mr ******* but also am at ARGC and have had them done there several time, come onto the immunology thread http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=52.0

and have a look through as there are several threads about NK cells. (Care, Lister, the Portland etc do them).

Good luck
L x


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

I had mine tested, via the womb biopsy method, (said to be the most accurate), at Liverpool Women's Hospital by Dr Siobhan Quenby, as apart of her trials.


----------

